# Bigfoot / Sasquatch sightings and encounters in MI



## Nathan Squatch

Hello, I am Nathaniel Bronis, I am a hardcore bow hunter and sasquatch researcher from central Michigan. I have done field work with the BFRO and have been doing my own field research around the state of MI. I look into reports and encounters all over the state, I have had a class ,,A,, daylight sighting back in 2009 and since then had other encounters. I am reaching out to speak with others on this forum who have had sightings or encounters. There are MANY people here on the MI forums who have had encounters and odd happenings but will never tell a soul because of others making fun of them or passing judgement on them. If you or someone you know has had a sighting or odd encounter, please contact me through PM. Your information and all related subject matter will be private and nondisclosed. If anyone has any questions about anything bigfoot or sasquatch, feel free to ask me. Thank You for your time ,,,Nathaniel Bronis.


----------



## Scott K

With the proliferation of trailcams, shouldn't we have indisputable proof of a bigfoot by now?

What is your best guess on number of bigfoots in Michigan? North America? Worldwide?





I'm highly skeptical, but it would be really awesome if there was such a thing.


----------



## MEL

I have seen bigfeets. BTW, is it frets or foots for the plural?
Do you also want my cougar sightings?

Before I go into great deal, can you tell us just how old you are young man?


----------



## Nathan Squatch

ScottK trail cams produce noise and in most cases have flashing lights and are very easy to see. Cams are most often put on deer trails, most large active hunting predators do not use deer trails to stalk game they walk on the down wind side of the deer trail on a parallel trail any where from 10 to 50 yards from the deer trail. Sasquatch are fast and can cover ground at an amazing rate of speed when compared to human or deer movement, that would meen that by the time any trail cam is triggered and snaps a pic the creature is well out of frame. They may also be able to smell human scent and aviode most things with human smells on it. Population is an unknown with these animals and we may never really know how many there are or density of the population. I my self would liken it to black bear, for every 200 to 500 black bear there may be 1 sasquatch, I believe based off my encounters that they live in small family groups in large evergreen swamps that are very difficult for humans to enter. MEL I am now 19 and had my sighting back in 2009, my sighting is writen up in my introduction to the forums. I would be glad to hear about any encounters with anything that you would like to share. Anyone reading, feel free to ask questions on the subject.


----------



## MEL

So foots are to fast or use parallel trails so as to not get caught on trail cams?
so juvenile or baby squaches are smart,or to fast to?
What happens when the hunter with the cam puts it on the parallel trail or if fir some reason there is no parallel trail for the foots to use?

The BFRO had stated that every state in the union, sans Hawaii has a foot population
If you understand even alittle about genitics then you know that we thus have a minimum of several hundred in the us and more then likely thousands. But none on cameras. None hit by cars. None shot by hunters. None caught in traps. 
What you must wonder is why no dead body's. No bones. 

No solid proof of one ever existing but yet the us has perhaps thousands of them?::lol::yikes::lol:


----------



## Ronno

Saw that show on discovery last week and they were investigating by Grayling. Entertaining to watch but have a pretty hard time believing they could exist without some better evidence. Seems like with snow on the ground they'd have to leave tracks. Grab a big gun and track one down! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get'nLucky

You guys never saw harry and the Hendersons did you!
Just too many man hours spent in the woods, too many trail cameras and too many people living on the edge of the wilderness to belive this.


----------



## boomer_x7

interesting how many trailcams have trigger speeds that can catch a bird swooping through the air but a land mammal can flee fast enough to evaid the picture.

Also i have a coyote and bear on cam that you might want to send memos to, that they have to walk 10-50 yards downwind... not on the trail...


----------



## Nathan Squatch

MEL the young would most likely be left back at the nest or core area, not with the hunting party out near the deer trail. Cams have lots of things that make them aviodable, they make noise, they are in most instances very easy to see, they smell of ABS plastic and human scent. Other creatures of the forest lack the mind capability that sasquatches have, deer don't care if something small and odd looking is on the side of a tree with lights and buzzing sounds coming from it. If one could get rid of all the issues they present using one on a predator trail may produce a result. I am personaly working on such a project this spring. As to the pics and vids, we do have a select few real pics and vids that get writen of as hoaxes do to all of the bored teenage kids who have a gorilla suite and a jumpy old person next door. I must also state that an animal in dense tree cover that is TRYING to hide from you, is going to be very hard to photograph. Most cases before you can pull out your camera, turn it on and get past the on screen fancy little logo, the animal is out of sight, and the only thing you are left with is a fruitless scary encounter. There are a very few reports of them getting hit by cars and the few creatures that have been hit, where grazed at low speed around a bend in the road. They don't get hit by cars often becuase they are not dumb like deer. As to hunters shooting them, there have been instances where that happened and the people realized what they shot at looked so human like that they freaked out and left and never told anyone for decades. But those cases are very rare, in most hunter sightings the hunter cant move out of shear fear or they put the sites on it and can't bring them selves to shoot at something upright like a person. Plus you have to factor in the extreme ,,buck fever,, the hunter would feel, so even when most shoot they miss or do not make a vital shot. You mention traps, LOL, I do not believe they make a ,, Bigfoot trap ,, and if they did, these animals are to strong and smart to be contained. Bodies ? We do not find bears or cougars that have died of natural causes, why would we find bones of a animal that is super rare and intelligent in comparision. The bottom line is that there is near 48,000 sightings {that is just the reported sightings and encounters } in the US and Canada, we have prints found in the middle of no where that have a smooth 4 foot stride going through rough terrian, we have DNA on record of a large unknown primate in north america, we have videos and pics.


----------



## boomer_x7

Nathan Squatch said:


> MEL the young would most likely be left back at the nest or core area, not with the hunting party out near the deer trail. Cams have lots of things that make them aviodable, they make noise, they are in most instances very easy to see, they smell of ABS plastic and human scent. *Other creatures of the forest lack the mind capability that sasquatches have, deer don't care if something small and odd looking is on the side of a tree with lights and buzzing sounds coming from it.* If one could get rid of all the issues they present using one on a predator trail may produce a result. I am personaly working on such a project this spring. As to the pics and vids, we do have a select few real pics and vids that get writen of as hoaxes do to all of the bored teenage kids who have a gorilla suite and a jumpy old person next door. I must also state that an animal in dense tree cover that is TRYING to hide from you, is going to be very hard to photograph. Most cases before you can pull out your camera, turn it on and get past the on screen fancy little logo, the animal is out of sight, and the only thing you are left with is a fruitless scary encounter. There are a very few reports of them getting hit by cars and the few creatures that have been hit, where grazed at low speed around a bend in the road. They don't get hit by cars often becuase they are not dumb like deer. As to hunters shooting them, there have been instances where that happened and the people realized what they shot at looked so human like that they freaked out and left and never told anyone for decades. But those cases are very rare, in most hunter sightings the hunter cant move out of shear fear or they put the sites on it and can't bring them selves to shoot at something upright like a person. Plus you have to factor in the extreme ,,buck fever,, the hunter would feel, so even when most shoot they miss or do not make a vital shot. You mention traps, LOL, I do not believe they make a ,, Bigfoot trap ,, and if they did, these animals are to strong and smart to be contained. Bodies ? We do not find bears or cougars that have died of natural causes, why would we find bones of a animal that is super rare and intelligent in comparision. The bottom line is that there is near 48,000 sightings {that is just the reported sightings and encounters } in the US and Canada, we have prints found in the middle of no where that have a smooth 4 foot stride going through rough terrian, we have DNA on record of a large unknown primate in north america, we have videos and pics.


Could you provide a link of a reputable scientific research that can confirm sqauches can smell plastic?

Also it is clear you have never hunted deer let alone a mature deer.


----------



## Nathan Squatch

I am a bowhunter my self and I should have been more careful with my words in my statement. Deer can smell scents on the cameras and see a the normal flash and maybe even the red glow of a standerd IR flash but after time in the woods the deer see the camera as part of the woods and will walk in front of it. Deer are smart at activily avioding predators but not as smart as a sasquatch witch is most likely more skilled at avioding cameras than deer. As to sasquatch smelling plastic, I never said that they as a fact can smell the plastics just that it would makes sense if they could and that was one of the factors in why we don't have many trail cam pics. I can smell the sharp plastic scent on my trail cam and I am no forest dwelling primate with senses developed for hunting. Birds can trigger game cams but it is in most cases due to a bird flying into the cameras sensor range and going past the cam and then coming back around infront of the camera witch is just now snapping the pic. The average trail cam out in the woods has a 1.2 to 1.5 second trigger speed, but that being said there are faster cams hitting the market all the time and due to that fact we just might see good clear pics in the near future. You mentioned a bear and a yote coming up on the deer trail, yes that does happen, I understand that, I simply mention that in most cases bear, yotes and bobcat walk along side deer trail yards off to observe and hunt prey, now take a creature that is vastly more rare and smart and the chances of getting a good clear definitive pic is very unlikely.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

I've seen it all now.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIhunt

I believe that there is the possibility of bigfoot/bigfoots/bigfeets/ However, I believe in the idea of it. I still cant believe that there is a creature walking around that has this much influence that hasnt been caught. I would like to do some research myself to try and prove whether or not bigfoot is real. However, this thread has brought up many questions that just reaffirm my belief in the idea and possibility of bigfoot but not in the actual physical entity.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7

Anybody wanna go snipe hunting?


----------



## Paul Thompson

Nathan, is the sqwatch's DNA human, or animal?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

Mel, boomer,..... the kid has all the answers.... I don't think your going to win this one... go get Nathan....LOL,LOL,LOL......


----------



## Robert Holmes

I spend countless hours in the woods every year and I am still waiting to see one. I have seen plenty of bears and wolves plus 1 mountain lion so I know that I have the right habitat covered. Not saying that I don't believe that they exist there is that possibility. Just saying that I have never seen one or any sign of one. I am sure that you will get some responses, good luck.


----------



## Big Reds

Nathan,
This all sounds a bit far fetched to most of us. Seriously. You probably saw my roofer back in 2009. He gets confused with a squatch alot!

Although interesting, fact is, no one has captured one on a trail cam, no one has ever shot one, no one (that I know of) has any DNA (blood, hair, scat), no one has ever come across a den, no one has come across the bones of a deceased one, no one has hard indesputable evidence these things exist. It is very hard for me to believe no one has any proof after all these hundreds of years they claim to have been in existance.

As far as the sence of smell you claim they have, I find it hard to believe they can smell anything except themselves. Some humans claimed to have "smelled" a squatch.

How does one know so much about an animal that has never been captured or studied? If you listen to the Finding Bigfoot team on TV they talk in detail of how a Squatch hunts, what they eat, vocalizes to communicate with other squatches, how they smell, how they will drag thier fingers along a camper's tent, how they are inquisitive creatures, etc. Fact is they do not know and is all opinion driven until it is proven.


----------



## Magnet

I met a guy in the Seney Bar who said one had walked out in font of his truck when it crossed Hwy 28 just East of Shingleton.:yikes:

That might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## Big Reds

Sounds like you may have some credibility issues with a sighting from a bar patron. lol


----------



## weekendredneck

Are you the same Nathan from the Finding Bigfoot show that was shot in the Gladwin/Houghton Lake area? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrv

One of my favorite comedians! At about the 40 second mark of the video it makes the connection.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Sasquatch is real, I seen it on a Jack Links jerky commercial......

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjays

Why do I keep reading this post???? Awwwwwww


----------



## shotgun12

if they were there, you would have seen a few by now,


----------



## tjays

That is to funny, well put.



jrv said:


> One of my favorite comedians! At about the 40 second mark of the video it makes the connection.
> 
> Greg Warren "Wrestling Team" - YouTube


----------



## gillcommander

I saw one when I was in high school around Cadillac...it was also the same night I saw a flying saucer and found a mouse head in a can of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Nathan Squatch

cdacker I am glad there are people challenging the evidence and reports, it keeps things leval and grounded.  I offer reasoning to how a sasquatch can aviode humans and remaine hidden. I also recognize that yes, people will come up with reasons for what they believe becuase they do not want there belief to die. But my and other researchers reasons are not based souly off of beliefes, they are based off of prints left in the soils of remote places with over 4 foot strides and at depths in the soil that are later measured with a weight guage to have been put down with over 800 pounds of weight and have dermal ridge patterns in them that are not human nor recognized ape spieces. Or people seeing them in the shadows watching the campsites and later in the morn discovered that there where large human like footprints in the creek below the camp Or DNA that came from Canada and the US that was tested at several labs and has come back as an unknown spieces of primate. Those are as close to concrete things we can get without the majority of scientific aid And untill that happens it will remaine a mythe. People who have not spent the time really looking at the evidence, have writen it off just based of THIER own beliefs and have turned thier heads away like children. I find some of those pieces of evidence VERY extraordinary, and the few scientists that have really looked at the evidence are convinced that there is something to it, people and normal wildlife cannot produce some of this evidence, so we are left with what ?


----------



## Big Reds

"Bodies ? We do not find bears or cougars that have died of natural causes, why would we find bones of a animal that is super rare and intelligent in comparision." 

This is an answer to my question, seriously?
The question was "why have skeletal remains of the squatches not been found?"

Who is the "we" you speak of? Researchers such as you with months of experience?
How much field research do you really have?

As a "researcher" you should know that the remains of bears as well as deer, cougars, rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, opossum, and many other animals are found numerous times. The Finding Bigfoot team finds remains all the time.
Granted, the smaller species are harder to spot and may decay faster, but SQUATCH remains MUST take longer to decay and MUST be easier to spot.

48,000 sightings and no skeletal remains? Not one bone? Not even a tooth?
You need to spend one heck of a lot more time in the field before you assume your above statement to be factual.

FACT is in the history of the world, not one squatch has been found.
You may as well be looking for nessie. lol

Wait a second, BRB. I think there is someone ringing the doorbell.
Yep... it was squatch looking to borrow a cup of sugar for it's tea.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

you may want to talk to this guy that started this thread... he has all the answer for you... I guess they are that intelligent.... can spell and hooked up to the inter net.... the whole bit... look up his IP address and find out what tree house he's living in.....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=419294


----------



## slowjeep

Its ironic that 99.9% of the populated world believes in a god of some sort, but yet we have a hard time believing in a large ape-like creature. 

Where is proof of your god? He sent thoughts down from heaven and inspired people to write a confusing book? God knows all, is invisible, can change or create anything(but won't), he determines your eternal fate, and needs your money. Yet there is no proof of this god. 

Some of you guys are having a lot of fun at Nathan's expense. And yes, the possibility of Bigfoot existing is small. But there has been more evidence of Bigfoot being real than god being real. And I bet a lot of you guys go to church and worship god, Nathan is not making a weekly trip to worship and give money to Bigfoot. Don't be such hypocrites.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

Sorry I don't go to worship... as far being hypocritical... where did I say any thing about god... or the fact that there is not such a thing as big foot... in any of my posts... was I poking fun sure maybe... but the young man has been doing a fine job sticking up in his beliefs....


----------



## MEL

Nathan.
For an 19 year old young man you seem to have an extremely vast knowledge of the Sasquatch. Can I ask you where did you get such a deep knowledge at 19?
you literally do have an answer for EVERY question, every scenario, every occurrence
that has been brought up. Where did you get such a vast education in all things Sasquatch at 19?


----------



## grneyemonstr

Nathan Squatch said:


> ?..... deer don't care if something small and odd looking is on the side of a tree with lights and buzzing sounds coming from it.......


I wish they felt the same way about me on the side of a tree with my bow!





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iceman10

Best time to catch or see Bigfoot is when he is most vulnerable !






I am a believer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrv

MEL said:


> Nathan.
> Where did you get such a vast education in all things Sasquatch at 19?


Google. 

Just kidding Nathan; if bigfoot is your passion, then by god, set out to be the best bigfoot expert there is! 19 year olds today could be doing a lot worse things. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paul Thompson

Nathan, please provide links to all of the "facts" that you post here. We are having a hard time believing a 19 year old that has barely been around the block of life has all of the answers. We suspect that most of what you post is second hand, or third hand information that you have only read about. Such as the "natives" setting land aside for the sqwatches, how do you know this as fact? And don't say that read about it.


----------



## MIhunt

slowjeep said:


> Its ironic that 99.9% of the populated world believes in a god of some sort, but yet we have a hard time believing in a large ape-like creature.
> 
> Where is proof of your god? He sent thoughts down from heaven and inspired people to write a confusing book? God knows all, is invisible, can change or create anything(but won't), he determines your eternal fate, and needs your money. Yet there is no proof of this god.
> 
> Some of you guys are having a lot of fun at Nathan's expense. And yes, the possibility of Bigfoot existing is small. But there has been more evidence of Bigfoot being real than god being real. And I bet a lot of you guys go to church and worship god, Nathan is not making a weekly trip to worship and give money to Bigfoot. Don't be such hypocrites.


If your going to bash religion at least try to give a good attempt. 

Proof of God(I'm catholic so ill try to keep the beliefs to a general Christian point), : there is a book that thousands of years old which people still rely on heavily for today. People died for a belief in God, find something that is fake that people are willingly dying for. You portray God as a puppet, that he can make you change and determine your fate. When God created people he gave them free will. We make our choices and our choices dictated what happens and they dictate out eternal fate. When God judges you and decides your fate he will look on what you did. He won't play favorites or set a limit on who gets in. Also God doesn't take your money. The Church uses the money they receive to help spread the word of God. Also they use the money to donate to the less fortunate. In Catholic Churches there are two collections, on for the church and one for the poor. God has no use for money so he doesn't collect it. Also it's easier to believe in God because people have been talking about a god or gods for all of human time. There has to be something that started it all, there wasn't just random atomic particles floating around, something had to create them. 

Also I am not making fun of Nathan or his beliefs. I believe in the possibility of big foot but still don't believe that there is an actual big foot running around. I think that the jokes have been in good fun and no one was trying to put Nathan down. But there have also been some great questions raised. 

Also, trying to draw an analogy between big foot and God is a bit far fetched. But I also remind you that you brought up religion, and that is a real slippery slope your standing on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paul Thompson

MIhunt said:


> If your going to bash religion at least try to give a good attempt.
> 
> When God created people he gave them free will. We make our choices and our choices dictated what happens and they dictate out eternal fate. When God judges you and decides your fate he will look on what you did.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not to get side tracked here, this post is about Bigfoot, but this needs corrected...
So according to you MIhunt, mans fate, or eternal life is conditional and based on performance???? So what was the cross for? Don't you see what you just said? You just took the need of Jesus out of the equation of gaining eternal life, and put the whole responsibility back on mans performance. Good luck with that. This is a classic case of a church goer owning a bible, and not reading it. 

slowjeep made a valid point, religions are only belief's. None of us were there when the world began or around when the bible was written. So all we know is what has been taught to us, or what we read. Remember, we were not there, we can only say " I believe God is real" All we know about God is from this bible that is a version, of a version, of a version, with missing books, that was re edited by King James, who took it from a version of another version,,,, and made it into English. 

Now back to the bigfoot chronicles,,, for those that say there are no trail cam photos of bigfoot.










An article obout bigfoot DNA testing.
http://www.virtual-strategy.com/2012/11/24/bigfoot-dna-sequenced-upcoming-genetics-study


----------



## MEL

Paul Thompson said:


> Now back to the bigfoot chronicles,,, for those that say there are no trail cam photos of bigfoot.
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l133/1eyecr
> 
> 
> Examined your picture and can still say...there are no trailcam photos of Bigfoot


----------



## Paul Thompson

MEL said:


> Paul Thompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the bigfoot chronicles,,, for those that say there are no trail cam photos of bigfoot.
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l133/1eyecr
> Examined your picture and can still say...there are no trailcam photos of Bigfoot[/quote]
> 
> It is not my photo. Get that straight. It is found on the same internet that you use. I didn't say it was real or fake, it is not my photo. Just because you say it isn't real, doesn't make it so. Prove that it isn't then.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nathan Squatch

MEL I have done intensive field work with the BFRO on the 2011 BFRO MI Lower Pen Exped and the 2012 BFRO MI UP Exped. I have been doing my own research for about 4 years. Aot of what I have learned was from my own research before I found that the same behaviors matched other researchers reported behaviors and findings. My research matched most of the reported activity and patterns that the BFRO and other researchers had collected across the United States, that cllected data can be found at the BFRO website, along with audio recordings, pics, vids , prints, stick structures and othe forms of evidence. My knowledge is a body formed from lots of field time and documentation efforts, not just from second hand knowledge or guess work. Paul Thompson,, My statements about the native americans setting land aside for what he called the Sasquatch people, came from direct conversation with a native american I spoke with a few years ago at a gas station cafe, what he said was later confirmed by the documentary ,, Bigfoot The Definitive Guide ,, on the History Channel. My referance to DNA findings was from the results obtianed on several EP's of ,, Monster Quest ,,that obtianed DNA from Canada. Since then there have been other DNA studies including one from Oxford University that are not yet published. Alot of the information you request for comes from the BFRO and other non oganized field biologists field work and expierances. If you are asking for a scientific paper saying ,, Sasquatch do this and this ,, you will not YET get one, there are a few projects nearing completion that are doing just that, biologists and primatologists conducting long term field work to understand movement patterns, observe and record behavior and attempt to guage the population of these creatures. Here are those projects ,, The Olympic Project,, ,, The Erickson Project ,, ,, The Sierras Evidence Initiative ,,. Hear is a list of scientists involved in these projects ,, Dr Jeff Meldrum ,, ,, Ean Redman ,, ,, John Mionczynski ,, ,, Esteban Sarmiento ,, ,, Dr. Leila Hadj-Chikh ,, and a few more that I can't remeber { lol, I am kind fogetful } Hear is a list of close friends and researchers who have documented the same types of behavior and activity I have. Jim Sherman { MI BFRO Investigator }, Don Peer { MI BFRO Investigator } , Caroline Curtis { MI BFRO Investigator } , Tom Kimball { MI BFRO Investigator} , Derek Randles { Olympic Project Manager and Investigator } , Steve Moon { BFRO Investigator } , Ron Boles { BFRO Investigator } , Kevin Zorc { BFRO Investigator } , Matt Pruitt { BFRO Investigator } , Dennis Pfohl {BFRO investigator and Erickson Project manager } , Cindy Dosen { BFRO Investigator } , Todd Prescott { BFRO Investigator } , Stan Courtney { BFRO Investigator and Long Term Audio Recordist } , Bart Cutino { Sierras Evidence Initiative Project Manager and Invetigator } and many others in MI and the rest of the United States.


----------



## MIhunt

Paul Thompson said:


> Not to get side tracked here, this post is about Bigfoot, but this needs corrected...
> So according to you MIhunt, mans fate, or eternal life is conditional and based on performance???? So what was the cross for? Don't you see what you just said? You just took the need of Jesus out of the equation of gaining eternal life, and put the whole responsibility back on mans performance. Good luck with that. This is a classic case of a church goer owning a bible, and not reading it.
> 
> slowjeep made a valid point, religions are only belief's. None of us were there when the world began or around when the bible was written. So all we know is what has been taught to us, or what we read. Remember, we were not there, we can only say " I believe God is real" All we know about God is from this bible that is a version, of a version, of a version, with missing books, that was re edited by King James, who took it from a version of another version,,,, and made it into English.
> 
> Now back to the bigfoot chronicles,,, for those that say there are no trail cam photos of bigfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An article obout bigfoot DNA testing.
> http://www.virtual-strategy.com/2012/11/24/bigfoot-dna-sequenced-upcoming-genetics-study


I am correct is what I have said. If you follow God's commands you will receive eternal life. Jesus opened opened up the gates of heaven to allow man to gain entrance. His death in no way made it a done deal that you would gain eternal life. However, after reading your post and re-reading my post I will admit that I misspoke. Instead of talking about not performing up to God's standards I should have said something along the lines of not screwing up. I spoke of us living up to God's expectations when I should have instead talked about us following God's law. I made it appear as if you had to earn eternal life through your actions, I should have instead spoke about earning eternal life by not doing evil. We are predetermined to gain eternal life and it is through our own faults that we lose eternal life. My message was correct but the way I conveyed it was no. I apologize for that. And believe me, I open a bible more than you imagine. After 10 1/2 years of Catholic School I have used a bible often. I still have 2 1/2 years left and I will most likely be opening a bible more and more as the religious curriculum shifts from outside sources more towards to bible as you get older. 

And slow jeep did have a good point, but he went wrong when he said there is no proof of God. Also there are many different bibles besides the King James Bible. All have the same general message but just different wording. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Reds

That has got to be one of the worst photoshopped pics I've seen. So many things wrong for that pic to be real.


----------



## Scott K

Nathan, do you think the patterson-gimlin film is real? If yes, doesn't that contradict everything you've said about Bigfoots being secretive and smart? To me, it just looks like a guy in a monkey custume.

Also, if you could put some paragraphs in your posts it would make them easier to read.

Keep up the good work. This thread has been very interesting and I'm happy to see that it hasn't (for the most part) turned in to a mud slinging contest.


----------



## boomer_x7

just found evedence from the 70s!!

Watch till the end


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

boomer_x7 said:


> just found evedence from the 70s!!
> 
> Watch till the end
> 
> Gable Film - YouTube


I like your new signature... but I thought Superman was the fastest....


----------



## boomer_x7

aslongasitpullsback said:


> I like your new signature... but I thought Superman was the fastest....


 
Nope! got this last summer


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

I saw bigfoot 12 years ago.

He was playing euchre with an elf, a leprechaun, and a werewolf while drinking shots of tequila out of the holy grail.

The location was north of the Fountain of Youth and east of Atlantis.

Where do I report this to?


----------



## Nathan Squatch

ScottK Thank you for the kind words in your post. The 1967 PG film has aspects to it that make it very unlikely to be a fake, the skin of the creature is adheard to the muscles and moves like real tissue does looked at closely. The muscle groups are visable and do show flextion and contraction when the creature shifts it's weight from leg to leg. If you watch the footage and watch the calfes as the creature puts weight on one leg and pushes off to the other you can see the entire calfe flex just like on a person and the back muscles flex accordingly to the arm swing. Why would that be so important ? you may ask, well they did not have 4 way stretch fabric until the late 70's or early 80's or even under laide muscle suite for such a costume. 

Now the size, the creature in the film has been measured based on tracks and site mapping of the area and found to be a little over 7 feet tall. Her torso is longer than a human scaled to her size and her arms are 10 % longer than a human scaled to her size and the upper leg bone of the creature is longer than the lower leg bone. { a persons upper and lower leg are same length as each other } That means that a human leg could not fit such a suite. They also took a larg impression guage out to the site a few days later and measured the depth of the prints left on the sand bar and did a test with the guage and found that to leave prints of that size and that deep in the muddy sand, it rquired about 700 pounds of weight to equel that depth with her foot size.

And yes I say her, it is a female in the footage and her breasts move like real tissue. Plus why make a female suite ? That would make it even more difficult to fake than say the male. I suggest if you are interested, take a look at Bill Munns { professional costume designer and and movie film animator } work on the film, he has rephotographed the original film and stabilized it and done alot of research on it. There is a show on National Geographic called ,, The Truth Behinde Bigfoot ,, that discusses all of these points and puts them in perspective with a human test subject and 3D modeling of the creature with proper anatomy to show what I am describing.

Now as to it being a contradiction to sasquatch smarts and ability to hide, No it would not be a contradiction, Roger P and Bob G spent over 20 days camping and scouring that area, they got lucky and cought her on a sand bar probably looking for food or basking in sun light. Alot of time in the field in an active area, preparation and a hand full of dumb luck. I said this before, sasquatches do make mistakes,they are not perfect beings but they are very difficult to film becuase in most cases they are in thick cover or to far away or the crappy camera phone cannot take a clear good quality pic or vid or by the time the person thinks to reach for the cam, turn it on , waite for the dumb little brand logo animation to play through and then waite for the camera to focus on the subject not the forground vegatation, it has left. I know a researcher personaly who had this exact thing happen to him.

I would like to point out that these creature make it a goal to not get seen, with other animals that is not the maine objective, I liken it to if a person was hiding from you in dark brown clothing in the woods hiding behinde a tree and keeping its distance from you waiting for you to leave.


----------



## Sasquatch1

Been a cryptozoology fan since Lenard Nemois, "In Search Of", episodes back in the 70s. Something is out there. Just too many people with strange occurrences throughout this country. Try asking this question out west on a hunting forum and you'll be surprised at all the responses you will get.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Sasquatch1 said:


> Been a cryptozoology fan since Lenard Nemois, "In Search Of", episodes back in the 70s. Something is out there. Just too many people with strange occurrences throughout this country. Try asking this question out west on a hunting forum and you'll be surprised at all the responses you will get.


Too many drug using hippies out west to take seriously. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIhunt

Nathan Squatch said:


> ScottK Thank you for the kind words in your post. The 1967 PG film has aspects to it that make it very unlikely to be a fake, the skin of the creature is adheard to the muscles and moves like real tissue does looked at closely. The muscle groups are visable and do show flextion and contraction when the creature shifts it's weight from leg to leg. If you watch the footage and watch the calfes as the creature puts weight on one leg and pushes off to the other you can see the entire calfe flex just like on a person and the back muscles flex accordingly to the arm swing. Why would that be so important ? you may ask, well they did not have 4 way stretch fabric until the late 70's or early 80's or even under laide muscle suite for such a costume.
> 
> Now the size, the creature in the film has been measured based on tracks and site mapping of the area and found to be a little over 7 feet tall. Her torso is longer than a human scaled to her size and her arms are 10 % longer than a human scaled to her size and the upper leg bone of the creature is longer than the lower leg bone. { a persons upper and lower leg are same length as each other } That means that a human leg could not fit such a suite. They also took a larg impression guage out to the site a few days later and measured the depth of the prints left on the sand bar and did a test with the guage and found that to leave prints of that size and that deep in the muddy sand, it rquired about 700 pounds of weight to equel that depth with her foot size.
> 
> And yes I say her, it is a female in the footage and her breasts move like real tissue. Plus why make a female suite ? That would make it even more difficult to fake than say the male. I suggest if you are interested, take a look at Bill Munns { professional costume designer and and movie film animator } work on the film, he has rephotographed the original film and stabilized it and done alot of research on it. There is a show on National Geographic called ,, The Truth Behinde Bigfoot ,, that discusses all of these points and puts them in perspective with a human test subject and 3D modeling of the creature with proper anatomy to show what I am describing.
> 
> Now as to it being a contradiction to sasquatch smarts and ability to hide, No it would not be a contradiction, Roger P and Bob G spent over 20 days camping and scouring that area, they got lucky and cought her on a sand bar probably looking for food or basking in sun light. Alot of time in the field in an active area, preparation and a hand full of dumb luck. I said this before, sasquatches do make mistakes,they are not perfect beings but they are very difficult to film becuase in most cases they are in thick cover or to far away or the crappy camera phone cannot take a clear good quality pic or vid or by the time the person thinks to reach for the cam, turn it on , waite for the dumb little brand logo animation to play through and then waite for the camera to focus on the subject not the forground vegatation, it has left. I know a researcher personaly who had this exact thing happen to him.
> 
> I would like to point out that these creature make it a goal to not get seen, with other animals that is not the maine objective, I liken it to if a person was hiding from you in dark brown clothing in the woods hiding behinde a tree and keeping its distance from you waiting for you to leave.


About the Patterson footage. While you are correct in that you an see breasts you can't see the muscle contraction or flextion. The original video is too shaky and blurt to tell. 

Also, why would the bigfoot look back at the camera and just keep walking the same way like nothing changed? If it is their main goal not to be seen wouldn't it take off running?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7

Fresh of the yahoo;


Bigfoot Proven Through DNA

This was also to be the year that genetic testing confirmed the existence of Bigfoot. According to a press release issued by a company called DNA Diagnostics detailing research by a Texas veterinarian, "A team of scientists ... confirms the existence of a novel hominin hybrid species, commonly called 'Bigfoot' or 'Sasquatch,' living in North America," the release reads.

Not only that, but Bigfoot is a half-human hybrid that had sex with human women approximately 15,000 years ago &#8212; or so the theory goes. *If it all sounds a little dubious, it should: there was no evidence offered at all*. The evidence, which has allegedly taken five years to collect and analyze, has yet to be published in any peer-reviewed scientific journal. Until and unless scientists are allowed to examine the evidence, Bigfoot DNA will remain a non-story.


http://news.yahoo.com/total-hooey-strangest-non-stories-2012-155154638.html


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

The suit used in the Patterson-Gimlin film hoax didn't have toes.


----------



## Nathan Squatch

MIhunt You can see muscle flextion and movement in that footage, just not the unzoomed and unstabilized version. Bill Munns has rephotographed every single frame from the original film footage, stabilized it and zoomed in on the creature for full detail. Google it or Youtube it and you should be able to find it, it was one of the maine points on the documentary ,, The Truth Behinde Bigfoot ,,. on National Geographic, if you could find that documentary it would be evn better becuase it would show human movment and anatomy for comparison. 

As to why she turned and looked at the camera, almost all other primates do this same behavior { including humans }, fleeing the area turning back to check the threats location and to make sure it is not following them, watch some video of wild chimps and gorillas reacting to humans coming to close or an other troupe moving in thier direction. Now the slow walking away, There are several reasons why she would do that, it may have been her way of saying ,, you don't frieghten me, you just make me uncomfortable, I am leaving ,,. Or she knew that they would not follow her in that moment and was not willing to expend the energy when it was not needed. I mite also mention that this behavior is also VERY frequently reported, when they get spotted they just walk away, some chimps and gorillas do that as well.


----------



## Nathan Squatch

Crayfish Trapper The creature does in fact have toes, the frame you have there seems to be one of the recopyed images, every time a frame is recopyed it loses a little bit of quality and gians artifacts, the Patterson film has been recopyed over 8 times . I could not find the exact frame you did but hear is are 2 clearer frames with toes, these are not the most recent high quality ones, but more clear than the one you posted.


----------



## Nathan Squatch

Does anyone know if I am allowed to add a link to youtube on hear ? Or a youtube window itself on here ?


----------



## Bearblade

I want to know where is LITTLEFOOT I think this stuff is to serious science what Honey Boo Boo is to real parenting. Makes for an entertaining spectacle. I think we miss the unknown and mysterious. I know I do.


----------



## Mac423

man, people see one turkey hunter out in their ghillie at 300m and theyre a bigfoot advocate for life. Perhaps this legend spawned in a much earlier era.. one where cro magnon walked side by side with their much hairy muscular cousins, the Neanderthal


----------



## Cork Dust

Nathan Squatch said:


> Huffy you question on intelligence, there a reports of sasquatch observed doing complex things that would require a thinking mind. They can open jars take the contents and put it back exactly back where it was resting in the same position with the lid back on as well. They have complex language and will knock back and forthe to let others know of danger or to let the others in the troupe know thier location. They will sneak into areas near humans to observe and learn our patterns. They seem to understand our shiny odd looking stick we carry that makes a boom sound can drop an animal from great distance with ease and they will aviode people with thos ,, sticks,,. There are accounts of them opening barn doors, then the stable doors and then chicken coupe latches and taking chickens and closing all the doors agian and leaving with the hope that the farmer would not notice, but the foot prints in the soft barn duff and the mud by the chicken coupe would give him away come daylight. If you would like to have more information on record of there intelligence I suggest you read a some of the reports on the BFRO website, I think you will be shocked by how many reports they are in our little state of MI. There are other personal encounters that I have had that would have required quite a bit of smarts in the situation to get away with, but I am not going into those encounters right now on THIS thread. TJ I am out in the woods at least 120 days a year following up on reports or doing documentation studies at a research locations . I don't spend alot of time watching ,,TV,,.


From what I recall, a couple of centuries ago, several "witches" were burned based on the same heresay second and third party "evidence" you offer as factual and choose to personally embrace. 

So, an intelligence that can resolve complex reasoning tasks can't litterally cover its own tracks?


----------



## Cork Dust

Big Reds said:


> Nathan,
> This all sounds a bit far fetched to most of us. Seriously. You probably saw my roofer back in 2009. He gets confused with a squatch alot!
> 
> Although interesting, fact is, no one has captured one on a trail cam, no one has ever shot one, no one (that I know of) has any DNA (blood, hair, scat), no one has ever come across a den, no one has come across the bones of a deceased one, no one has hard indesputable evidence these things exist. It is very hard for me to believe no one has any proof after all these hundreds of years they claim to have been in existance.
> 
> As far as the sence of smell you claim they have, I find it hard to believe they can smell anything except themselves. Some humans claimed to have "smelled" a squatch.
> 
> How does one know so much about an animal that has never been captured or studied? If you listen to the Finding Bigfoot team on TV they talk in detail of how a Squatch hunts, what they eat, vocalizes to communicate with other squatches, how they smell, how they will drag thier fingers along a camper's tent, how they are inquisitive creatures, etc. Fact is they do not know and is all opinion driven until it is proven.


To add to the above rationale...

I am 6'-3" and weigh 220lbs. I have trouble moving through the woods quietly, even though I spend nearly half the year outdoors in the forests of the U.P. annually ,based on my work schedule. So, now lets add a couple of feet to my height and another 150lbs. plus I'll "Stick" this beasty in the woods and send them down their travel path fifty or more yards off the downwind side of game trails. HOW does an eight foot three hundred fifty pound plus animal that walks upright move through the woods with stealth and agility based on your "evidence" that it, counter to all other top predators who use "game trails" in heavy cover as travel corridors, engages in a behavior that is counter productive to stealth, efficiency of movement and energy conservation, improves probability of prey encounters, but only "maximizes" a zero rate of encounters with game cameras (not all of whom are noisy,smelly,and equipped with IR or white flash mechanisms)? Yes, when animals are spooked by the flash or sound of a trail camera functioning, they are startled and sometimes flee the site. Oddly, their image still remains on film. Apparently, Sasquatch are decended from "the Flash" somewhere back in their lineage as well. Their speed and ability to overcome inertia is legendary (I state this since it is undocumented, and runs counter to all studies on large mass animal's ability to move from a stationary position to full gait quickly) and also impossibleto do in compliance with the laws of Physics regarding mass and inertia.

Beyond their intellectual capacities you ascribe, they also apparently possess the ability to defy hunting strategies that comply with broad thermodynamics and energy conservation concepts as well. This would make sense since their mass would also require an annual caloric intake that would be signficant and also consequently leave significant evidence of their feeding and foraging sites, as well as ample quantities of DNA at these sites. 

There is an old woodsman's saying that originated in the Northeastern United States over a century ago, "You have to know what the "woods" look like to be able to recognize the unusual." Your statements and the evidence and contentions you and your ilk offer, fail that test on numerous fronts.


----------



## Red Ark

Nathan Squatch said:


> Huffy you question on intelligence, there a reports of sasquatch observed doing complex things that would require a thinking mind. They can open jars take the contents and put it back exactly back where it was resting in the same position with the lid back on as well. They have complex language and will knock back and forthe to let others know of danger or to let the others in the troupe know thier location. They will sneak into areas near humans to observe and learn our patterns. They seem to understand our shiny odd looking stick we carry that makes a boom sound can drop an animal from great distance with ease and they will aviode people with thos ,, sticks,,. There are accounts of them opening barn doors, then the stable doors and then chicken coupe latches and taking chickens and closing all the doors agian and leaving with the hope that the farmer would not notice, but the foot prints in the soft barn duff and the mud by the chicken coupe would give him away come daylight. If you would like to have more information on record of there intelligence I suggest you read a some of the reports on the BFRO website, I think you will be shocked by how many reports they are in our little state of MI. There are other personal encounters that I have had that would have required quite a bit of smarts in the situation to get away with, but I am not going into those encounters right now on THIS thread. TJ I am out in the woods at least 120 days a year following up on reports or doing documentation studies at a research locations . I don't spend alot of time watching ,,TV,,.


Sounds like you also have seen the jack links beef jerky tv adds. Very funny. But the big foot they found seems stupid. 

My brother in law will tell stories about things that have happened when he was younger. My wife and his sisters always seem to correct him because he just doesn't seem to remember the story how it really happened. Maybe you missed the logical explanations for your "sightings" due to being freaked out by a strange experience surrounding it. 

Everyone of us waste his free time on something yours is just less popular then mine.... Good luck. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnny5alive

You guys know you were just being trolled by someone doing a viral campaign to promote that show right???

There's no Nathan , well there is , he isnt a Bigfoot "researcher" though, he is a intern for Animal Planet


----------



## GuppyII

johnny5alive said:


> You guys know you were just being trolled by someone doing a viral campaign to promote that show right???
> 
> There's no Nathan , well there is , he isnt a Bigfoot "researcher" though, he is a intern for Animal Planet




Ding-ding-ding-ding!!!!!!! We have a winner


----------



## Nathan Squatch

johnny5alive I respectfully ask you to not just decide who I am and share your ,, opinion ,, as fact. I am not an intern for animal planet, I was on the show as a featured witness, that is all. I did not get paid for my time nor did I exspect to be. I AM a bigfoot researcher, anyone can contact the people I know in the BFRO to prove it. I will soon be sharing audio recordings here that I have collected in the field. Here are the links to the 2011 and 2012 BFRO MI Exped write ups, I am mentioned in both and am in many pictures on the research locals with the team. http://s2.excoboard.com/BFRO/150505


----------



## MIhunt

johnny5alive said:


> You guys know you were just being trolled by someone doing a viral campaign to promote that show right???
> 
> There's no Nathan , well there is , he isnt a Bigfoot "researcher" though, he is a intern for Animal Planet


Yeah I think your wrong. I've yet to see Nathan mention the show without being asked about it first. I think he's a legit researcher


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003

First off this may be one of the more entertaining forums I have read on here haha. I couldn't help but get into it and here are some of the things I was thinking of while reading.

One thing I thought of is each year Michigan has over 650,000 hunters in the woods. Imagine all of the land that is covered and watched over like a hawk throughout the season. Imagine how much land is covered and pushed on opening day by hunters. You would think that over the years one would have walked by someone hunting and if that did ever happen I would bet many people would shoot it lol. 

Another thing to think about is how good our technology is these days. Just last month students made that video of a golden eagle picking up a kid and dropping it. That hit the news and web like crazy and the students came out and said it was fake. People online truly believed it was real. Its amazing when people post the trail cam photos on the web and they are truly convinced its one thing and its clearly another....Like the deer that people thought was a cougar. People just want to believe it so bad they see things and they are convinced. 

It is fun to believe I will tell you that. But I am just one of many that won't truly believe it until there is some true hard evidence. Not people telling stories, fake photos or sounds of owls screeching in the woods. DNA or a dead one thats looked at by true scientists. Its just hard to believe when the people who believe in it have an excuse for reason as to why we haven't seen one.

There are many animals that are extremely elusive that come up on trail cam and that people have seen and hunted.


----------



## MIhunt

bass70003 said:


> First off this may be one of the more entertaining forums I have read on here haha. I couldn't help but get into it and here are some of the things I was thinking of while reading.
> 
> One thing I thought of is each year Michigan has over 650,000 hunters in the woods. Imagine all of the land that is covered and watched over like a hawk throughout the season. Imagine how much land is covered and pushed on opening day by hunters. You would think that over the years one would have walked by someone hunting and if that did ever happen I would be many people would shoot it lol.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how good our technology is these days. Just last month students made that video of a golden eagle picking up a kid and dropping it. That hit the news and web like crazy and the students came out and said it was fake. People online truly believed it was real. Its amazing when people post the trail cam photos on the web and they are truly convinced its one thing and its clearly another....Like the deer that people thought was a cougar. People just want to believe it so bad they see things and they are convinced.
> 
> It is fun to believe I will tell you that. But I am just one of many that won't truly believe it until there is some true hard evidence. Not people telling stories, fake photos or sounds of owls screeching in the woods. DNA or a dead one thats looked at by true scientists. Its just hard to believe when the people who believe in it have an excuse for reason as to why we haven't seen one.
> 
> There are many animals that are extremely elusive that come up on trail cam and that people have seen and hunted.


Good post. I watched the new episode of finding bigfoot last night. They had a thermal truck that had the capability to see something for an ungodly range(like 6 miles they claim). They saw plenty of deer yet they couldn't find a squatch. They said everything was perfectly set up but they couldn't find one. IF bigfoot is real then these people are complete idiots. I don't care even if its just tv you should still have some background. Matt thinks he knows everything, he even tried to disagree about Ranae, the biologist, about a "heel print" that he could see. Ranae claimed it to be a washed away rock but because Matt knows everything it was a heel print. The shows a joke and every day that I watch it I start to lose my belief in the possibility of bigfoot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003

The show does kind of turn people off from the subject. I know it did for me and I was excited for it at first. Its like they are making fun of the believers. The one guy thinks every noise in the woods is related to a bigfoot. I remember the one episode they found two branches leaning up against a tree. They were there because a bigfoot set them there for shelter if I remember correctly. Really.....


----------



## Abolt

bass70003 said:


> The show does kind of turn people off from the subject. I know it did for me and I was excited for it at first. Its like they are making fun of the believers. The one guy thinks every noise in the woods is related to a bigfoot. I remember the one episode they found two branches leaning up against a tree. They were there because a bigfoot set them there for shelter if I remember correctly. Really.....


Agreed. If you are not watching it to laugh, you are missing the point of the show. When Bobo said squatches swim under the water and pluck ducks from the surface, I fell out laughing.

They need less video of what is clearly a person in blue jeans shaking tree limbs, and more realistic footages or stories (if they exist).


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Abolt said:


> Agreed. If you are not watching it to laugh, you are missing the point of the show. When Bobo said squatches swim under the water and pluck ducks from the surface, I fell out laughing.
> 
> They need less video of what is clearly a person in blue jeans shaking tree limbs, and more realistic footages or stories (if they exist).


It reminds me of the early episodes of American Idol where untalented people (who thought they were being taken seriously) were put on TV for the purpose of being laughed at.


----------



## flathead41083

Nathan if you want people to take you seriously you really need to work on your spelling


----------



## wyldkat49766

johnny5alive said:


> You guys know you were just being trolled by someone doing a viral campaign to promote that show right???
> 
> There's no Nathan , well there is , he isnt a Bigfoot "researcher" though, he is a intern for Animal Planet





GuppyII said:


> Ding-ding-ding-ding!!!!!!! We have a winner


wait, y'all didn't KNOW that??


----------



## Abolt

Crayfish Trapper said:


> It reminds me of the early episodes of American Idol where untalented people (who thought they were being taken seriously) were put on TV for the purpose of being laughed at.


Where you are thinking - I wonder if they actually think they can sing? or I wonder if they really believe that video was a sasquatch?


----------



## Boozer

This just made my day! hahahahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nathan Squatch

flathead41083 Very true, my spelling has not been the greatest and my key board is not the greatest either.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

MIhunt said:


> ...The shows a joke and every day that I watch it I start to lose my belief in the possibility of bigfoot.


----------



## benster

This is all I could come up with. For all you disbelievers please watch.


----------



## noshow

Abolt said:


> When Bobo said squatches swim under the water and pluck ducks from the surface, I fell out laughing.
> 
> I also remember Bobo saying that a bigfoot was seen carrying a dead elk and jumped over a 30' gorge with no problem.
> 
> I saw a bigfoot before playing a game of cards with dogman on a stump near Mesick while I was salamander hunting.


----------



## gunrod

I said it earlier in this thread last time and will say it again. 

I love the ghost story of Bigfoot and love this post. The fact that there are 10 pages of posts means its relevant. I don't care if they prove he exists as long as they don't prove he doesn't exist. Like The Lochness Monster, I hope they are talking about Bigfoot years from now and my grand kids are telling Bigfoot stories. 

And yes, I am a non-believer. But it's a great campfire story.


----------



## Waz_51

MEL said:


> I dont think many of us are to worried about that happening!


Just sayin...


----------



## shrek527

Alot of people believe in a god but he/she hasn't been proved to exist yet either. So why can't a squatch be real


----------



## Tron322

shrek527 said:


> Alot of people believe in a god but he/she hasn't been proved to exist yet either. So why can't a squatch be real


Maybe, I don't know about you but those hidden, tucked away spots here In the state of MI are seeked out by me.

Granted I have inly had around ten years since high school, but I have found moose, bear and wolf tracks, and saw one cougar north of white cloud in 2009, only barefoot tracks I have seen were on a beach, they came from a hottie, I tracked them to make sure.

there might be a primate in the US and Canada, but it is not in MI, lots of other area in the US with low densities, but the spots I have found that only had a visitor every year were small, any cryptozoology creature would have difficulty avoiding detection.


----------



## Huffy

There definitely is no Bigfoot in MI. Dogman scared him away.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Bigfoot lives near Lake of the Clouds. 

They said so in this movie:


----------



## shrek527

Tron322 said:


> Maybe, I don't know about you but those hidden, tucked away spots here In the state of MI are seeked out by me.
> 
> Granted I have inly had around ten years since high school, but I have found moose, bear and wolf tracks, and saw one cougar north of white cloud in 2009, only barefoot tracks I have seen were on a beach, they came from a hottie, I tracked them to make sure.
> 
> there might be a primate in the US and Canada, but it is not in MI, lots of other area in the US with low densities, but the spots I have found that only had a visitor every year were small, any cryptozoology creature would have difficulty avoiding detection.


If there are some in MI, I would think they would be in the UP. 
I believe they do exist but not in MI. I agree with you. There is too many people in our woods especially in the LP. I was just trying to defend the OP because he's been taking flak for a year almost for believing in something that others feel doesn't exist period.


----------



## GIDEON

try reading some of these :

http://www.nabigfootsearch.com/missing_411.html


----------



## Gnarf

I saw bigfoot giving a piggyback ride to uncle ted. I guess they were hunting snipes.


----------



## Waz_51

Gnarf said:


> I saw bigfoot giving a piggyback ride to uncle ted. I guess they were hunting snipes.


Ohhh hahaha, good one! How original...


----------



## Nathan Squatch

I have had no farther involvement with the show, I am into field research which is collecting data points in areas of habitation to try and understand where and how the creatures live.

It is TV with hints research and that is ok , it at the very least gets the attention of the people who have had experiences. 

There is a population here in the mitten, though I believe it is from Clare county northward . The southern parts of the state would present many problems for habitation in the winter months. This is also reflected in the reports when charted on a map , nearly all of the reports are from Clare county all the way to into the UP. 

To those that think there are not places where { excluding me } people do not venture, I know of at least 8 places here in mitten where on average not even one person enters in 12 months.

In Michigan sasquatch can not just live anywhere there is a patch of trees, it requires certain kinds of habitat scaled correctly with square miles.

For anyone interested, I have come across some interesting tracks and recorded some interesting vocalizations/knocks. 

I will share them if I am allowed to post my blog link here, I just don't want to unknowingly break any rules on posting.


----------



## Fishndude

Tron322 said:


> Maybe, I don't know about you but those hidden, tucked away spots here In the state of MI are seeked out by me.
> 
> Granted I have inly had around ten years since high school, but I have found moose, bear and wolf tracks, and saw one cougar north of white cloud in 2009, only barefoot tracks I have seen were on a beach, they came from a hottie, I tracked them to make sure.
> 
> there might be a primate in the US and Canada, but it is not in MI, lots of other area in the US with low densities, but the spots I have found that only had a visitor every year were small, any cryptozoology creature would have difficulty avoiding detection.


I am very skeptical if your claim to have found Moose tracks in the lower peninsula. I don't believe they exist in MI below the bridge. Maybe not anywhere in MI other than Isle Royal.


----------



## Fishndude

Nathan Squatch said:


> I will share them if I am allowed to post my blog link here, I just don't want to unknowingly break any rules on posting.


I say just post the blog link, and let the moderators decide if it is allowable or not. Plenty of regular posters on this site post blog links.


----------



## Gill'in time

Waz_51 said:


> I'm not saying I'm a firm believer but I couldn't help but think that some of you guys are gunna look pretty stupid if they do end up proving it's existence! :beer:


Waz does this apply to mitten fish in a silver color also?


----------



## Waz_51

Gill'in time said:


> Waz does this apply to mitten fish in a silver color also?


LMFAO, apparently so! Elusive creatures they are!


----------



## Gill'in time

Well let u in On a secret they've been located and stacked like cordwood today ! Well maybe camp fire wood but been found next weekend open seat ! Tshoot me a txt tomarrow !


----------



## Waz_51

Gill'in time said:


> Well let u in On a secret they've been located and stacked like cordwood today ! Well maybe camp fire wood but been found next weekend open seat ! Tshoot me a txt tomarrow !


S.o.b Craig! I'll be in Frankfort from the 13-16, go figure!


----------



## Gill'in time

Yea cause that's so horrible lmao won't put boat away till we have deep freeze jus getting goin for fall fishing son


----------



## Waz_51

Gill'in time said:


> Yea cause that's so horrible lmao won't put boat away till we have deep freeze jus getting goin for fall fishing son


Good deal! We'll have to get out the following weekend if you can manage that...I have a feeling I'll be a week to late for the run when I get up there next weekend...I'm hoping for some favorable weather and some big time rain this week, that's for sure!


----------



## Gill'in time

Fish run? Man I have to leave to east side and experience life sometime !


----------



## MEL

Enough hijacking of this thread fellas.......we were having a serious bigfoot conversation here.


----------



## Gill'in time

MEL said:


> Enough hijacking of this thread fellas.......we were having a serious bigfoot conversation here.


Apologies to op and everyone else yes back to squatching!


----------



## Tron322

Fishndude said:


> I am very skeptical if your claim to have found Moose tracks in the lower peninsula. I don't believe they exist in MI below the bridge. Maybe not anywhere in MI other than Isle Royal.


You are right, I have never found moose (or wolf) tracks in the lower peninsula, never said I did. Moose tracks were by Paradise/Newberry, Wolf tracks by Munising. Bear tracks in upper and lower peninsula.

As for Squach, Didn't happen to me, but it was unusual. This was swan creek and 112th in Allegan county. 2010 I believe, it was not more than 5 years ago. I drop my GF off by the bridge and she walks back to a spot she can't see traffic going down the road, right by the creek. I flank around downstream around 1/2 a mile and push deer to her. we didn't see any deer but when I got to her she told me someone is throwing rocks in the river, it was snowing and we could only check the state land side, west side of creek is where private starts somewhere, so we didn't trespass to look for tracks, but we couldn't find anything.


----------



## johnny5alive

Why do I have a feeling a rerun is about to air. :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

I got a pic of one on my trail cam....no wait.....it's just a dinosuar...


----------



## WALLEYEvision

ATTN #Michigan Upper Peninsula: #FindingBigfoot crew will b in the UP next week. They need to speak w/ all witnesses. Email [email protected]

Posted on the BFRO (*B*igfoot *F*ield *R*esearchers *O*rganization) website
_Sept. 18th_


----------



## twowack

Fishndude said:


> I am very skeptical if your claim to have found Moose tracks in the lower peninsula. I don't believe they exist in MI below the bridge. Maybe not anywhere in MI other than Isle Royal.


My father and I have tracked moose in the Paradise and Newberry area while bear hunting.That would be the Upper and it is Mich.
And have heard many moose stories from that area.
Animals wander,and swim.
The Bigfoot Idea Im still a skeptic.I have a couple experiences that point there but there will have to be proof before Im giving into it.To me the whole thing snowballed from the Patterson film to present day.
I think the marketing and money trail would be the real proof.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/bigfoot-exists-research-team-claims

Enough said!


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

by the way, my favorite is of Bigfoot sleeping. I think that is my college roommate's girlfriend.


----------



## mfs686

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> by the way, my favorite is of Bigfoot sleeping. I think that is my college roommate's girlfriend.


Oh that's just mean. :lol:

Then again I shouldn't talk, a friend of mine had a grilfriend we used to call Susie Sasquatch.


----------



## cdavid202

Lol. This is rediculious, we can dig up things from 1000s of years ago alk over the world everyday wuth the 1000s of archeoligists the wold has but never once has anyone found a bone tgat could b a bf bone ( which b hard to makw a comparison fir considering we have no pics recordings nor anything else of proof) to compare too. Let alone that hiw is it that anyone could possibly think a mythical primal mammal could out smart a human and all the technology we carry. Its not possible. 

Some drunk russian seen a bear, which looked odd cause he was hammerd and made up a folk lore about bigfoot....

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> http://gma.yahoo.com/video/bigfoot-exists-research-team-claims
> 
> Enough said!


What's the videos I'm hooked anyone else wanna join my Bigfoot looking for feature team ?


----------



## Next Bite

Try some jack links jerky in front of a trail camera, that should do the trick.:evilsmile


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

I would have netted or shot the sleeping bigfoot for 100% proof. Even Audobon shot and stuffed birds for Idenitification.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tron322

found him guys, somehow he wandered into my garage and I closed the door behind him. he snuck out before I could take a pic when I was leavin for work. He had been here the whole time!!

Keep you eyes peeled he is back out there!
he mite be armed.


----------



## M.I.B.

twowack said:


> My father and I have tracked moose in the Paradise and Newberry area while bear hunting.That would be the Upper and it is Mich.
> And have heard many moose stories from that area.
> Animals wander,and swim.
> The Bigfoot Idea Im still a skeptic.I have a couple experiences that point there but there will have to be proof before Im giving into it.To me the whole thing snowballed from the Patterson film to present day.
> I think the marketing and money trail would be the real proof.


15 or so years ago, we had a young bull walk down our driveway and go into the apple orchard across the street. It was feeding in the shallows of Round Lake (N. Manistique) just outside Curtis.


----------



## Huffy

That Finding Bigfoot show was on last night. It was a 2 hour show about that Patterson footage. I'd never seen the show before, so I decided to give it a try. I watched about 20 minutes of it and had to turn it off. The only thing that made it remotely interesting was laughing at how ridiculous that Bobo and the other guy are. Ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Joe

In the eyes of thousands who have witnessed this anomaly for many it comes at a cost. Some typically lose their bowels involuntarily or suffer from leaky bladders upon sight of these things. While for others, they may seem forever trapped between sleepless nights and anxiety, nervousness, or otherwise experience difficulty dealing with a reality that only they can say for certain. Then, add into the mix, hundreds of early Native American tribes who themselves encountered such a beast and even had a name for it in their own native tongue, is when the mystery widens. Even some of America&#8217;s greatest folk heroes' of history such as Teddy Roosevelt, Daniel Boone, General Hull, French explorers along the Detroit river, and even a British officer during years following the Monroe Massacre wrote of their experiences similar to a large hairy beast that Monroe authorities referred to as a hoax, centuries before 1965. 

For more information regarding Topic: The 1965 Monroe Monster... is Bigfoot still lurking? see Monroe Talks.com

Individually the Michigan outdoorsmen remain some of the most respected, and largest active groups of eye-witnesses covering nearly 56,804 square miles of this great state. To that end, We are Pure Michigan. In spite of what does not get reported, men, women, young and old are the trained eye that typically sees (or hears) something that doesn't fit or belong more so than the casual eye. 

So, what are they and where did come from, I do not know the answer to that question. Are they real? Well, for many eye-witnesses they never forget it. Others may experience loose bowels involuntarily or suffer from leaky bladders ... 

Are they real? 

Some of the earliest reports date back to petroglyphs or etchings carved in cave early Native Americans depicting large hairy men long before the first settlers in this great state. Before and after the Frenchtown Massacre in Monroe, Michigan during the war of 1812, some of our American generals and their British counterparts referenced these anomalies. While some may read this and ask where the proof is, others may pause and think about it and demand proof. Yet, we do not demand the same high standards when somebody throws cantaloupe size rocks at us, we just call police and they are arrested. 

Nevertheless, if you discovered somebody extremely large stalking you, pausing intermittently to peek around trees at you, I have no doubt in my military mind you would call police. It is silly to think that when a huge person unknown is caught looking through a &#8220;Glory hole,&#8221; a term meaning window peeping that police or any other bystander would demand DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before they take a degenerate off the streets. Beyond that though, and one step further, if a huge wild looking creature screams, grunts and growls shakes trees at you (acting disorderly and disturbing the peace) would you also demand DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before insisting some type of answers? In all instances, they are exactly, what some of the Bigfoot reports are claiming. 

Depending where you live they exhibit some similar anti-social behaviors that most of us have experienced one time or another throughout our lives and yet, at no time has an investigator asked them to provide DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before they act.






 



[/COLOR]


----------



## Silent Joe

Hello Nathan, I seen your post and encourage you to share more with your group. I left a short posting today and hope you get a chance to review it. ~Silent Joe


----------



## MEL

Silent Joe said:


> In the eyes of thousands who have witnessed this anomaly for many it comes at a cost. Some typically lose their bowels involuntarily or suffer from leaky bladders upon sight of these things. While for others, they may seem forever trapped between sleepless nights and anxiety, nervousness, or otherwise experience difficulty dealing with a reality that only they can say for certain. Then, add into the mix, hundreds of early Native American tribes who themselves encountered such a beast and even had a name for it in their own native tongue, is when the mystery widens. Even some of Americas greatest folk heroes' of history such as Teddy Roosevelt, Daniel Boone, General Hull, French explorers along the Detroit river, and even a British officer during years following the Monroe Massacre wrote of their experiences similar to a large hairy beast that Monroe authorities referred to as a hoax, centuries before 1965.
> 
> For more information regarding Topic: The 1965 Monroe Monster... is Bigfoot still lurking? see Monroe Talks.com
> 
> Individually the Michigan outdoorsmen remain some of the most respected, and largest active groups of eye-witnesses covering nearly 56,804 square miles of this great state. To that end, We are Pure Michigan. In spite of what does not get reported, men, women, young and old are the trained eye that typically sees (or hears) something that doesn't fit or belong more so than the casual eye.
> 
> So, what are they and where did come from, I do not know the answer to that question. Are they real? Well, for many eye-witnesses they never forget it. Others may experience loose bowels involuntarily or suffer from leaky bladders ...
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> Some of the earliest reports date back to petroglyphs or etchings carved in cave early Native Americans depicting large hairy men long before the first settlers in this great state. Before and after the Frenchtown Massacre in Monroe, Michigan during the war of 1812, some of our American generals and their British counterparts referenced these anomalies. While some may read this and ask where the proof is, others may pause and think about it and demand proof. Yet, we do not demand the same high standards when somebody throws cantaloupe size rocks at us, we just call police and they are arrested.
> 
> Nevertheless, if you discovered somebody extremely large stalking you, pausing intermittently to peek around trees at you, I have no doubt in my military mind you would call police. It is silly to think that when a huge person unknown is caught looking through a Glory hole, a term meaning window peeping that police or any other bystander would demand DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before they take a degenerate off the streets. Beyond that though, and one step further, if a huge wild looking creature screams, grunts and growls shakes trees at you (acting disorderly and disturbing the peace) would you also demand DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before insisting some type of answers? In all instances, they are exactly, what some of the Bigfoot reports are claiming.
> 
> Depending where you live they exhibit some similar anti-social behaviors that most of us have experienced one time or another throughout our lives and yet, at no time has an investigator asked them to provide DNA, hair, blood, photos, and proof beyond reasonable doubt before they act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


What?


----------



## MIhunt

MEL said:


> Nathan-
> This story was just reported here on MSF this morning. Sounds very interesting and very credible. You 'footers should really check this one out.
> perhaps call Matt, Bobo and the crew?
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=498510


Last weekend matt claimed that bigfoot has bioluminescence and can light its eyes up as a way to communicate. I think he might be losing it.

But then again you can't lose something you never had. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tron322

RIVER LADY said:


> I got a pic of one on my trail cam....no wait.....it's just a dinosuar...


Hope you can repost, wanted to show this pic to a friend.


----------



## wolfcub43

boomer_x7 said:


> Could you provide a link of a reputable scientific research that can confirm sqauches can smell plastic?
> 
> Also it is clear you have never hunted deer let alone a mature deer.


It's not the plastic, so much as it is the fact ALL plastic-made products are made from oils that give off scent, if that isn't enough ….WE handle them and our hands have natural oils that secrete from them....and we drag the cameras all around that also picks up extra scents....nevermind ANY noise, flash, the devices give off, lastly, We tromp all over the woods and cannot be quiet "enough" THEY *know* when you have entered the woods. Humans are a whole lot clumsier than these creatures and often times it's "well we'll just set these trail cams out and animals MUST come across it....no they don't . the creatures might have watched you set every one and avoided that area like the plague. they don't get big or old being stupid....and I don't care what military training you had, you are not as adept in the wild as Bigfoot is....he lives in the wilds every second of every day...it is their bedroom your sneaking into....their home. Just like you know , when visitors or animals have visited your yard....or been in your house. they can smell ANYTHING manmade.


----------



## wolfcub43

MIhunt said:


> I believe that there is the possibility of bigfoot/bigfoots/bigfeets/ However, I believe in the idea of it. I still cant believe that there is a creature walking around that has this much influence that hasnt been caught. I would like to do some research myself to try and prove whether or not bigfoot is real. However, this thread has brought up many questions that just reaffirm my belief in the idea and possibility of bigfoot but not in the actual physical entity.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe that our Government has, caught one or a few.....but general public would not be granted the right of that information. aka, they are not going to tell you. and yet Bigfoot have been reported in every State there is except Hawaii. similar creatures have been sighted in: Nepal, Russia , Viet Nam , Australia, China , and several other countries around the globe.

remember the "Patterson-Gimlin" Film & Patti ?? that creature and that footage has never been found as some kind of hoax. and every Native American Tribe has various names for Bigfoot...each tribe has their own given name for them....and yes I have a list of a few as proof.

Navajo: Ye' iitsaia Meaning "Big God"
Chinook: Skookum Meaning "Evil God of The Woods"
Iroquois: Ge No Sqwa Meaning "Stone Giants"
Hoopa: Oh Ma Meaning "Boss of The Woods"
Plains Indians: Iktomi Meaning "The Trickster"
Lenni Lenape: Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"
Shoshone: Tso Apittse "Cannibal Giant"
Dakota: Chiha Tanka "Big Elder Brother"
Yakama: Tah Tah Kle' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"
Klamath Indians: Ya ya ya- Ash "The Frightener"
Spokane Indians: Sc Wen Cy Ti " Tall Burnt Hair"
Quinault: Skukum (2 * U's in name) "Devil of The Forest"
Taos Indians: Toylona "Big Person" (because their facial features are man-like.)
Klickitat Indians: Seat Co (See At Co) "One That Runs And Hides"
Puyallup/Nisqually: Tsiatko "Wild Indians"
Seminole: Esti Cap Caki "Tall Man" ( again 
pointing out that Bigfoot have man-like features)
Zuni Indians: Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"
Halkomelem Indians: Sashevas "Sasquatch"
Cree Indians: call them "Wetiko"
Hare Indians: Lariyn "Bush man"


----------



## finlander

My wife saw a young one swing out from a limb, holding on with one arm. She happened to be looking at that spot it the trees when it came out. It pulled itself back behind the tree when it realized it had been spotted. It was a young one 5’ tall. 15’-20’ up a tree along the bike path. As it pulled itself back, she saw it had no snout like a bear. This was last September. Cloudy in the late afternoon. I was a few city blocks behind her. I didn’t see it. She told me a few miles ahead. Wish she had stopped there so I could have gotten off the bike and walked to the base of the tree to photograph upward.
I doubt that animal will make that mistake again. We are always looking when we ride now. Always upward.


----------



## wolfcub43

Fishndude said:


> I drove around the Olympic Peninsula, in Washington State, some years back. It made me think that Susquatch might actually be able to exist without being found - those mountains are rugged!
> 
> However, I am still a skeptic at heart. How come nobody has ever found a carcass? There have surely been Bear, Deer, and Cougar carcasses found in the wild - SOMEWHERE. I haven't seen any credible published reports of verified DNA of an "unknown primate" in North America - but have heard rumors like this thread has. Vague allusions, but nothing concrete. Never heard of someone actually shooting a Susquatch, either. Always stories. Never any real proof. I was slightly less of a skeptic when I was younger.
> 
> Funny, if you google Susquatch, and read some articles, there are all sorts of great theories about why nobody has actual proof of their existence. One lengthy read I waded through claimed that they actually exist in a parallel universe, and just kind of pop in and out of our World. Highly entertaining - and the only logical explanation, since there is no real proof of them in this World, but they "obviously" exist.
> Just like with any fun Sci Fi movie, you have to make a large leap of faith at some point, to appreciate the show. :lol:


Well ever see the Patterson /Gimlin Documentary of "Patty" ? nobody in the known history of man COULD prove that the female Bigfoot they called Patty was some kind of simple hoax.

HUNDREDS of people tried, the film itself was handled so much by Scholars, Researchers, Anthropologist's , Biologist's, Scientific Community, and droves of other people that, the Original film itself was nearly completely destroyed....by the oils, and acids in our skin, by mounting on the old-school projector ...and removing it from the device...from transportation, from investigations & tests, and from those who just viewed it for entertainment/recreational purposes. BUT Bigfoot enthusiasts sent the degrading film into professional film crews to painstakingly repair and improve the quality of the footage with today's technology , and save the film for future generations. in layman's terms, the film has been put through thee most intense and extensive study there is today...but nobody, no matter how wealthy, educated, how many tests they ran, or recreations they tried....they could-not and did-not prove the creature in that film as an absolute hoax.

I assume you know what a hoaxer is-correct? Ok well Every Native American Tribe that WAS ALREADY settled across the United States BEFORE White settlers came/arrived in the US, each Indian Tribe in every State had a name for Bigfoot --and the tribes were here for generations before White Man arrived and then settled themselves across the country.

that means, that Bigfoot were 'known' by the Native American Indians LONG before there was ANY "Modern Day Hoaxers" as we know them. Below, I will add the TRIBE ** THE ACTUAL WORD for BIGFOOT in their particular tribe AND : What THEIR name MEANS. all easy to find on thee ol interweb...that is unless you choose to ignore the subject and make claims "they don't exist" yes they do, and have been sighted, accounted for, and reported in EVERY State across the United States -except- Hawaii. But here is the list...

1. Seminole Indians: Esti Capcaki "Tall Man"
2. Iroquois: Ge No Sqwa  " Stone Giants"
3. Navajo Indians: Ye iitsoh "Big God"
4. Klamath Indians: Ya Ya Ya Ash " The Frightner"
5. Hoopa Indians: Oh Ma "Boss Of The Woods"
6. Chinook: Skookum (2 oo's) "Evil God Of The Woods"
7. Plains Indians: Iktomi " The Trickster"
8. Lenni Lenape Indians: Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"
9. Zuni Indians: Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"
10. Dakota Indians: Chiha Tanka "Big Elder Brother"
11. Quinault Indians: Skukum (2 U's ) "Devil Of The Forest"
12. Yakama Indians: Tah Tah Kle' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"
13. Klickitat/Nisqually Indians: Se At Co "One Who Runs And Hides"
14. Spokane Indians: Se Wen Ey Ti "Tall Burnt Hair"
15. Halkomelem Indians: Sashevas " Sasquactch"
16. Cree Indians call it "Wetiko"
17. The Hare Indians: Lariyin "Bush Man"
these are a few of hundreds or thousands of Tribes-source-: Google "Indian names for Bigfoot" you will find it there if you take the time to look.


----------



## Petronius

wolfcub43 said:


> Ok well Every Native American Tribe that WAS ALREADY settled across the United States BEFORE White settlers came/arrived in the US, each Indian Tribe in every State had a name for Bigfoot --and the tribes were here for generations before White Man arrived and then settled themselves across the country.
> 
> that means, that Bigfoot were 'known' by the Native American Indians LONG before there was ANY "Modern Day Hoaxers" as we know them. Below, I will add the TRIBE ** THE ACTUAL WORD for BIGFOOT in their particular tribe AND : What THEIR name MEANS. all easy to find on thee ol interweb...that is unless you choose to ignore the subject and make claims "they don't exist" yes they do, and have been sighted, accounted for, and reported in EVERY State across the United States -except- Hawaii. But here is the list...
> 
> 1. Seminole Indians: Esti Capcaki "Tall Man"
> 2. Iroquois: Ge No Sqwa " Stone Giants"
> 3. Navajo Indians: Ye iitsoh "Big God"
> 4. Klamath Indians: Ya Ya Ya Ash " The Frightner"
> 5. Hoopa Indians: Oh Ma "Boss Of The Woods"
> 6. Chinook: Skookum (2 oo's) "Evil God Of The Woods"
> 7. Plains Indians: Iktomi " The Trickster"
> 8. Lenni Lenape Indians: Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"
> 9. Zuni Indians: Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"
> 10. Dakota Indians: Chiha Tanka "Big Elder Brother"
> 11. Quinault Indians: Skukum (2 U's ) "Devil Of The Forest"
> 12. Yakama Indians: Tah Tah Kle' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"
> 13. Klickitat/Nisqually Indians: Se At Co "One Who Runs And Hides"
> 14. Spokane Indians: Se Wen Ey Ti "Tall Burnt Hair"
> 15. Halkomelem Indians: Sashevas " Sasquactch"
> 16. Cree Indians call it "Wetiko"
> 17. The Hare Indians: Lariyin "Bush Man"
> these are a few of hundreds or thousands of Tribes-source-: Google "Indian names for Bigfoot" you will find it there if you take the time to look.


The Native American tribes were a superstitious folk.


----------



## Lightfoot

I heard one once at night while hiking in the Bull Run watershed outside of Portland Oregon. It was right on the other side of a couple big blowdowns and some brush. My cameramen, audio specialist and I pulled out to regroup back at camp. We returned the following day but it wasn't there. I thought for sure we were going to finally get one on camera.


----------



## jimbobway

FredBearYooper said:


> I know my tribe respects the turtle,rabbit,bear,and deer but I don't ever remember the elders talking about the squatch. Can you show me where in the Treaty of 1836 where they set aside said land?
> 
> And what do you mean "the natives"?
> 
> "The natives have said" What are we? Some foreign people you are studying? I picture you drawing pictures in the sand to us wearing some goofy looking hat trying to understand us with the way you describe "the natives"


----------



## Big Skip

Dang this thread won't die! I saw santa Claus the other day, cruised by my stand on a demogorgan it was sweet.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbobway

Got some help with the drag .


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Petronius said:


> The Native American tribes were a superstitious folk.


Very superstitious and still are! Rocks turn into people.


----------



## Fishndude

wolfcub43 said:


> Well ever see the Patterson /Gimlin Documentary of "Patty" ? nobody in the known history of man COULD prove that the female Bigfoot they called Patty was some kind of simple hoax.
> 
> HUNDREDS of people tried, the film itself was handled so much by Scholars, Researchers, Anthropologist's , Biologist's, Scientific Community, and droves of other people that, the Original film itself was nearly completely destroyed....by the oils, and acids in our skin, by mounting on the old-school projector ...and removing it from the device...from transportation, from investigations & tests, and from those who just viewed it for entertainment/recreational purposes. BUT Bigfoot enthusiasts sent the degrading film into professional film crews to painstakingly repair and improve the quality of the footage with today's technology , and save the film for future generations. in layman's terms, the film has been put through thee most intense and extensive study there is today...but nobody, no matter how wealthy, educated, how many tests they ran, or recreations they tried....they could-not and did-not prove the creature in that film as an absolute hoax.
> 
> I assume you know what a hoaxer is-correct? Ok well Every Native American Tribe that WAS ALREADY settled across the United States BEFORE White settlers came/arrived in the US, each Indian Tribe in every State had a name for Bigfoot --and the tribes were here for generations before White Man arrived and then settled themselves across the country.
> 
> that means, that Bigfoot were 'known' by the Native American Indians LONG before there was ANY "Modern Day Hoaxers" as we know them. Below, I will add the TRIBE ** THE ACTUAL WORD for BIGFOOT in their particular tribe AND : What THEIR name MEANS. all easy to find on thee ol interweb...that is unless you choose to ignore the subject and make claims "they don't exist" yes they do, and have been sighted, accounted for, and reported in EVERY State across the United States -except- Hawaii. But here is the list...
> 
> 1. Seminole Indians: Esti Capcaki "Tall Man"
> 2. Iroquois: Ge No Sqwa " Stone Giants"
> 3. Navajo Indians: Ye iitsoh "Big God"
> 4. Klamath Indians: Ya Ya Ya Ash " The Frightner"
> 5. Hoopa Indians: Oh Ma "Boss Of The Woods"
> 6. Chinook: Skookum (2 oo's) "Evil God Of The Woods"
> 7. Plains Indians: Iktomi " The Trickster"
> 8. Lenni Lenape Indians: Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"
> 9. Zuni Indians: Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"
> 10. Dakota Indians: Chiha Tanka "Big Elder Brother"
> 11. Quinault Indians: Skukum (2 U's ) "Devil Of The Forest"
> 12. Yakama Indians: Tah Tah Kle' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"
> 13. Klickitat/Nisqually Indians: Se At Co "One Who Runs And Hides"
> 14. Spokane Indians: Se Wen Ey Ti "Tall Burnt Hair"
> 15. Halkomelem Indians: Sashevas " Sasquactch"
> 16. Cree Indians call it "Wetiko"
> 17. The Hare Indians: Lariyin "Bush Man"
> these are a few of hundreds or thousands of Tribes-source-: Google "Indian names for Bigfoot" you will find it there if you take the time to look.


Did it really take you 4 years of searching the internet to find this thread, on a (mostly) hunting and fishing website? You seem fairly passionate about Bigfoots, or Bigfeet, of whatever you call them.

I don't need to google Indian names for Bigfoot. I am sure I can look up the name for Vampires, in many different languages, too. That doesn't mean Vampires actually exist. 

So, let's see the video of you posing with Bigfoot.


----------



## finlander

He already did. Tou’ve Seen that beef
jerky commercial right? Running with BF.


----------



## finlander

Just joking. We believe something is out there, and large too. Wife heard a 13 second scream. I heard three heavy steps outside at the cabin walking away. One second between steps. Tree shaking near us a we waited for an elk to walk into a clearing below us. I counted six occurrences over the years up there.


----------



## BVW

Thing thing many people find interesting is Patterson went out to film Bigfoot and he within hours filmed bigfoot. 
How do you feel about Phillip Morris' claim that he made the suit? https://centerforinquiry.org/blog/man_who_sold_bigsuit/



wolfcub43 said:


> Well ever see the Patterson /Gimlin Documentary of "Patty" ? nobody in the known history of man COULD prove that the female Bigfoot they called Patty was some kind of simple hoax.
> 
> HUNDREDS of people tried, the film itself was handled so much by Scholars, Researchers, Anthropologist's , Biologist's, Scientific Community, and droves of other people that, the Original film itself was nearly completely destroyed....by the oils, and acids in our skin, by mounting on the old-school projector ...and removing it from the device...from transportation, from investigations & tests, and from those who just viewed it for entertainment/recreational purposes. BUT Bigfoot enthusiasts sent the degrading film into professional film crews to painstakingly repair and improve the quality of the footage with today's technology , and save the film for future generations. in layman's terms, the film has been put through thee most intense and extensive study there is today...but nobody, no matter how wealthy, educated, how many tests they ran, or recreations they tried....they could-not and did-not prove the creature in that film as an absolute hoax.
> 
> I assume you know what a hoaxer is-correct? Ok well Every Native American Tribe that WAS ALREADY settled across the United States BEFORE White settlers came/arrived in the US, each Indian Tribe in every State had a name for Bigfoot --and the tribes were here for generations before White Man arrived and then settled themselves across the country.
> 
> that means, that Bigfoot were 'known' by the Native American Indians LONG before there was ANY "Modern Day Hoaxers" as we know them. Below, I will add the TRIBE ** THE ACTUAL WORD for BIGFOOT in their particular tribe AND : What THEIR name MEANS. all easy to find on thee ol interweb...that is unless you choose to ignore the subject and make claims "they don't exist" yes they do, and have been sighted, accounted for, and reported in EVERY State across the United States -except- Hawaii. But here is the list...
> 
> 1. Seminole Indians: Esti Capcaki "Tall Man"
> 2. Iroquois: Ge No Sqwa " Stone Giants"
> 3. Navajo Indians: Ye iitsoh "Big God"
> 4. Klamath Indians: Ya Ya Ya Ash " The Frightner"
> 5. Hoopa Indians: Oh Ma "Boss Of The Woods"
> 6. Chinook: Skookum (2 oo's) "Evil God Of The Woods"
> 7. Plains Indians: Iktomi " The Trickster"
> 8. Lenni Lenape Indians: Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"
> 9. Zuni Indians: Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"
> 10. Dakota Indians: Chiha Tanka "Big Elder Brother"
> 11. Quinault Indians: Skukum (2 U's ) "Devil Of The Forest"
> 12. Yakama Indians: Tah Tah Kle' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"
> 13. Klickitat/Nisqually Indians: Se At Co "One Who Runs And Hides"
> 14. Spokane Indians: Se Wen Ey Ti "Tall Burnt Hair"
> 15. Halkomelem Indians: Sashevas " Sasquactch"
> 16. Cree Indians call it "Wetiko"
> 17. The Hare Indians: Lariyin "Bush Man"
> these are a few of hundreds or thousands of Tribes-source-: Google "Indian names for Bigfoot" you will find it there if you take the time to look.


----------



## Petronius

BVW said:


> Thing thing many people find interesting is Patterson went out to film Bigfoot and he within hours filmed bigfoot.
> How do you feel about Phillip Morris' claim that he made the suit? https://centerforinquiry.org/blog/man_who_sold_bigsuit/


Just like the people who made up the fake footprints and showed how they did it. People still believe the footprints are real.


----------



## Fishndude

Some people just want to believe so badly............lol

http://weekinweird.com/2014/03/28/rick-dyer-publicly-admits-hank-dead-bigfoot-hoax-along/

I love the Bigfoot stories where people were "very close" to a Bigfoot, then go back to camp to gather their wits, and when they return to the scene, ole Bigfoot is gone. It is weird how Deer Hunters pretty much focus on getting the deer they see, vs going back to camp to discuss it, then returning later to see if they might still be able to shoot it. Just weird, I tell ya. 

Every story I've ever read about Bigfeet (yep, I'm taking liberties, lol) features a particular point where you either buy into it, or discard the story as too-incredible-to-be-true. Or there is just a total lack of logic. Every single one. I have always imagined that the people who buy into these easily, are especially gullible, and believe anything someone they deem credible tells them. They probably have lots of conspiracy theories, and might possible believe that the Easter Bunny is real. 

North American Indians prayed to Gods of Wind, Earth, Fire, and Water. They didn't know what cause wind, so they prayed to the God of Wind. They didn't know what caused rain to form, and fall, so they prayed to the God of Water. They just didn't know, so they made up something that fit the scenarios. 

When your Mother told you that Thunder was just the Gods/Angels bowling, did you believe it?


----------



## Thirty pointer

I'm sure if they wore those Hec's suits them big feets would walk right up to them .I saw them on TV and they work .


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe

jimbobway said:


> View attachment 353223
> 
> Got some help with the drag .


Did you have to pay in jack links beef jerky?


----------



## finlander

Christmas ham.


----------



## Fishndude

Don't be "That Guy."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...or-the-mythical-monster/ar-BBRaV7y?li=BBnbcA1


----------



## finlander

Read that. Also, Whitehall NY named
Bigfoot as the local ‘mascot’ or something like that by a 4-0 vote. Dems or Republicans I do not know. We must go see if they have an 8’ chainsaw carving as you come into town. Maybe this instead.


----------



## JAA

Bigfoot He's Real! https://www.facebook.com/MenCanRela...2369297420483/783594035313906/?type=2&theater


----------



## finlander

That’s so baad...


----------



## GIDEON




----------



## wadin' forever

Fishndude said:


> Don't be "That Guy."
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...or-the-mythical-monster/ar-BBRaV7y?li=BBnbcA1


Yes, and I have repeatedly cautioned and advised an oblivious hunting partner re his ridiculous, faded, spliced together, orange camo get-up. That he could still easily be mistaken for a half-witted BF "trying to blend in with the humans", and that what he really needed was a head transplant and femur shortening or at least a good shave every year or so.
From article: 
The man insisted that he was not Bigfoot, and the shooter responded by advising him to wear orange to avoid becoming a target in the future. 

The alleged victim conceded that the shooter had a point about his target practice attire, but reported the incident to Lewis and Clark County police the following day anyway. Sheriff Leo Dutton then relayed his story to local media.


----------



## wadin' forever

Fishndude - I thought this thread was same as "Bigfoot in Michigan" thread I'd responded to just a little earlier tonight, in case my response didn't make sense - which is pretty essential, all things considered here (thought maybe you were warning ME to not be "That Guy" - sometimes I feel I am "That Guy", somehow.). Anyways, more blah.

In "Bigfoot in Michigan" thread,
Sureshot006 said: I hope none of you are talking like this is serious lol

I said:
That's the question that vexes me. I was at a campfire a couple years back where younger relatives of friends were present. There was the usual consumption of various strains of substance popular with the younger crowd (and a rash high dive back in for me - might have fogged my glasses a bit on this whole episode, it used to have that effect on me, I will admit). They were going on about Mr. BF, and it SEEMED earnest, I tell you, for some time, a good damn half hour anyways. At one point I just as earnestly blurted out, "well, what about mermaids and leprechauns?" Then they started in about a "show" they'd seen re ladyfishes, detailing to some rather specific particularities on evidence that had been presented in "the show" and that they, again SEEMED to be giving great credence to. Then at one point I just broke into some unconscious, convulsive, couldn't stop giggling on a certain little epistemological side argument I was having with one of the young ones, can't recall the exact debate point. Then later, I found out people were mad at me! The next year I heard there was going to be another gathering, through one of the relatives that wasn't making trip. I didn't get an invite. I was seriously thinking of making trip anyways, went to trouble of going to costume store and finding a fairly good rendering of Mr. BF, I guessed, which I was thinking of touring the campsite perimeter in, at maybe forty yards sometime well after midnight. Was mulling it over some more with the relative who wasn't going and working out the vocalizations, phrasings I might employ (couldn't find a good source on this, not Babel, nothing, so it was some work). He mentioned something I had considered, a little, but had pushed to the back of my mind as not a plausible concern - that one of the kids, who perhaps was the young gang's most ardent believer, always carried a big handgun in woods and on the river, especially after dark (for bears and what not, he'd say). In the end, I lost my spirit of fun and didn't go. I tell you, in this age, I am having a hard time. These people would elect BF, I'd guess, to keep their winning streak going.


----------



## Downsea

They just don't taste good no matter what you put on 'em.


----------



## wolfcub43

boomer_x7 said:


> Anybody wanna go snipe hunting?


you seem very cavalier about Bigfoot actually being a living flesh and blood creature...and yet Bigfoot is mentioned in the Bible-in the book of Genesis , Particularly the story of 'Easu'. Have you ever seen the Patterson/Gimlin Film of 'Patty' well over decades of research, the creature on the film has never been proven a simple hoax...that is proof by itself Bigfoot exists...but I can go on... There are Cave drawings of Sasquatch/Bigfoot...what does that mean?? well it should tell you that living people were making lasting writings and drawings of what animals and creatures they saw BEFORE any modern day hoaxers existed. Don't like that?? Our own history says for a fact that former US Presidents such as Theodore Roosevelt wrote of having a sighting of a Bigfoot in his daily journals. As he was an avid explorer and outdoorsman. every Native American tribe had their own names for Bigfoot long before White settlers reached the Americas and then settled across the United States themselves...the Indians told the White man of their encounters and to be watchful and warned the White man to stay away from.

TRIBE TRIBAL NAME FOR BIGFOOT (their language) MEANING:

Seminole Esti Capcaki "Tall Man"

Iroquois Ge No Sqwa "Stone Giants"

Navajo Ye ' I I Tsoh "Big God"

Hoopa Oh Ma "Boss Of The Woods"

Quinalt Skukum "Devil Of The Forest"

Zuni Indians Atah Saia "The Cannibal Demon"

Yakama Indians Tah Tah Kle ' Ah "Owl Woman Monster"

Shoshone Indians Tso Api Ttse "Cannibal Giant"

Klickitat Indians Seatco "One Who Runs And Hides"

Lenni Lenape Wsinkhoalican "The Game Keeper"

Chinook Skookum "Evil God Of The Woods"

Klamath Indians Ya ya ya - Ash "The Frightener"

Puyallup Indians Tsiatko "Wild Indians"

Spokane Indians Sc Wen Cyti "Tall Burnt Hair"

Plains Indians Iktomi "The Trickster"

Dakota Chiha Tanka " Big Elder Brother"

there are volumes more...due to the fact Tribes were spread across every state in the United States. but you can do a simple Google search "Indian names for Bigfoot" and other titles and find other examples. Bigfoot have been recorded by explorers like Leif Erickson hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Big Skip

You know they were prolly high as a giraffes ass smoking kanicknick around the fire when they made these drawings. I still dont believe. Or in Santa, or the tooth fairy...

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude

If our history books tell of Teddy Roosevelt writing about Bigfoot sightings, where are Teddy's actual writings about sighting Bigfoots? If I was to draw a picture of a human on a cave wall, using rudimentary drawing tools found in nature, people who definitely believe in aliens from space, and monsters when I got done. 

Genesis 25
"the first came out red, all, his body as a hairy cloak, so they called him Esau. When the boys grew up, Esau was a skillful hunter, a man of the field, while Jacob was a quiet man, dwelling in tents."

It takes quite an imagination to use that biblical excerpt as proof that Bigfoot exists, but some people do it. Extremely thin logic, which is why scientists aren't on board with all of the "facts" (which are pretty much opinions that some people consider facts) that exist. 

"Hey, I heard a sound in the woods at night, that I couldn't identify. MUST be Bigfoot." :lol:


----------



## wadin' forever

Biblical passages and references, particularly OT, always disappoint me in their lack of detail. Were Mr. and Mrs. Bigfoot on the ark? How did they get along with the other passengers? What was cocktail hour like? Many, many questions I have.


----------



## bossofthewoods

Greenbush future said:


> I just don't see the facts that tell me anything except untrue. Every year 700,000 of us hit the woods and spend millions of hours. Yet not one confirmed. I also have listened to things that scare me, which I have no idea what they are or could be. But the assumptions and maybe's presented here are not fact based. They might just as well be dinosaurs that didn't go extinct, it's that far fetched!
> With trail cams and shear #'s in the woods I will bet anyone here, any amount of $ they don't exist. I think it would be really cool if they did, but in the end I need proof, scientific proof, and no one has it, but we do have the man power, and after over 100 years of hunting un-populated areas of Michigan, I will sleep well knowing they don't exist. Lots of cash being made by playing with peoples imaginations.
> If you have fun hunting for proof, that's fine, but I tend to believe in what I can see, or view. Show me evidence, and I'll eat every word typed.



I reckoned I'd come in and through some support to Nathan. Shotgun12, I have yet to encounter one but based on the available evidence tend to conclude they are out there. The wildlife biologist John Bindernagel presented a good case re sasquatch before his passing (



). Professor Jeff Meldrum at Idaho State University is likely the most prominent American investigator.

With regard to your statement about the 700,000 people in forest each year and nothing has been confirmed. There are thousands of credible people that have had sightings and interactions. The best record of these accounts is at sasquatchchronicles.com. As a basic point of logic, if there is no such species, then every single of the 1,000+ people that provide statements on that show are liars. If just one of them is telling the truth (specifically in regard to up close daytime sightings where there is zero doubt as to misidentification), then sasquatch is a real species.

With regard to the impossibility of such a large species existing but unconfirmed is nothing special. Your comment about it might as well be a dinosaur because it is just as far fetched is ill informed. There are new species “confirmed” (as opposed to “discovered”) all the time. Just a couple weeks ago a new species a whale that many fisherman have said existed, but were told by biologists that such species did not exist, was confirmed to exist. These whales resemble giant dolphins and are much larger than a sasquatch. It’s funny because the Japanese whalers said these things existed and they were killing them. I got the impression they liked that biologists denied their existence because how could it be illegal to kill animals that do not actually exist! LOL! See news link here: https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/new-beaked-whale-species-discovered-off-coast-of-japan/

I’d suggest you run a web search for “new species” every month and you will see that many new animals are being “discovered”—errr technically they are confirmed because many people have said they see them but no one believes them. Just this year, in addition to the new whale, two new electric eel species have been confirmed, a new large bat, many insects and reptiles—and as I write this, potentially another new whale species similar to Orca. 

Lastly, that latest “new” species most relevant to sasquatch is the Bili Ape—which has finally been confirmed as of ~2016. These Bili Apes are basically ~5’ tall chimp-looking apes that primarily walk on two legs and spend most of their time on the ground. Here is an excerpt from a recent article (https://www.nbcnews.com/dateline/search-mystery-apes-bili-forest-n568751):

“He found traces of the so called ‘mystery apes,’ but the apes themselves remained elusive. It’s virtually impossible for a human to keep up with an ape as it moves through the vines, thorns and underbrush.”

I hope this help you reconsider you staunch position as to humans knowing of every large non-human animal that exists on earth. 

P.S. Even gorillas were considered a mythological creature until academic officialdom “confirmed” their existence ~1850!!! 1850 is extremely recent. For context, the last Civil War window died in 2004.


----------



## bossofthewoods

Nathan Squatch said:


> cdacker I am glad there are people challenging the evidence and reports, it keeps things leval and grounded.  I offer reasoning to how a sasquatch can aviode humans and remaine hidden. I also recognize that yes, people will come up with reasons for what they believe becuase they do not want there belief to die. But my and other researchers reasons are not based souly off of beliefes, they are based off of prints left in the soils of remote places with over 4 foot strides and at depths in the soil that are later measured with a weight guage to have been put down with over 800 pounds of weight and have dermal ridge patterns in them that are not human nor recognized ape spieces. Or people seeing them in the shadows watching the campsites and later in the morn discovered that there where large human like footprints in the creek below the camp Or DNA that came from Canada and the US that was tested at several labs and has come back as an unknown spieces of primate. Those are as close to concrete things we can get without the majority of scientific aid And untill that happens it will remaine a mythe. People who have not spent the time really looking at the evidence, have writen it off just based of THIER own beliefs and have turned thier heads away like children. I find some of those pieces of evidence VERY extraordinary, and the few scientists that have really looked at the evidence are convinced that there is something to it, people and normal wildlife cannot produce some of this evidence, so we are left with what ?


Hello Nathan, I'd like to speak with you but do not know how to send you a PM. If you can, please PM me or reply to this reply to your post.


----------



## bossofthewoods

Scott K said:


> Nathan, do you think the patterson-gimlin film is real? If yes, doesn't that contradict everything you've said about Bigfoots being secretive and smart? To me, it just looks like a guy in a monkey custume.
> 
> Also, if you could put some paragraphs in your posts it would make them easier to read.
> 
> Keep up the good work. This thread has been very interesting and I'm happy to see that it hasn't (for the most part) turned in to a mud slinging contest.


I think the Patterson-gimlin film is legit. Bob Gimlin states to this day that he regrets shooting the footage. The Paul Freeman footage is also pretty good. See here:


----------



## bossofthewoods

Abolt said:


> @Nathan:
> Have you seen most of the finding bigfoot episodes? Did you think any of their encounters were legit?
> 
> I love that show. I am not a believer, but it would be much cooler if they were real.
> 
> Could we not have found any carcasses because Bigfoot's bury their dead? Find some Bigfoot burial grounds. Hunt them like arrowheads.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Finding Bigfoot sucks! Those people are idiots. As a lawyer, I find that there is more evidence (as that term is used in the legal context) to find that sasquatch is a real species than the evidence used to find that Bill Cosby is a rapist. With Cosby, there was no physical evidence, only witness testimony. 

With regard to video footage, these things apparently can sense (with normal senses--nothing woo or paranormal) the cameras and avoid them. here is a link to a California cop's game cam clip (https://sasquatchchronicles.com/sc-ep246-law-enforcement-night/). 



 They originally set up the cams to catch cartel cannabis grows.

I have been intrigued with the Fishers here in Michigan and have found only a single video of a Fisher in Michigan's LP. HERE:


----------



## Petronius

This site attracts all kinds.


----------



## JAA

Petronius said:


> This site attracts all kinds.


 Yep Even? Wolverines


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Some people believe the gladwin county manbeast from 2013 to 2016 was a sasquatch. Several sightings during that time but nothing since. A buddy had the hell scared out of him one day up there.


----------



## Petronius

MEL said:


> Im thinking thats where he gets his "Treatments"


You mean like these treatments?


----------



## Martian

If there were such a think with the million s of cams out there , don't you think somebody would have gotten one, ? and why now skeletons. It is hard for me to believe with all the groups of seakers ( morons),walking around in the woods beating sticks on trees filming on tv for viewers who aren't going to see anything . Loch Mess, Unicorns ? they are not there


----------



## Fishndude

What, you believe in Martians, but not Bigfoots?


----------



## koditten

Love this thread!

As long as you are over 3", but don't smell like 'foot, everything is fine.


----------



## june bugger

Even if someone ever does get a real picture of one here in michigan the DNR will state"there's not a breeding population"


----------



## Martian

Fishndude said:


> What, you believe in Martians, but not Bigfoots?


hahaha I do!! No, my last name is Marrs, and it has been a nick name for years,


----------



## Forest Meister

I have not read this entire thread lately but wouldn't one think that if a reputed large and very mobile entity actually existed there would be countless well documented clear foot prints found in the snow over a period of years and decades no matter how elusive it was? Given the wild assumption that every single one is expert at evading game camera detection (or making sure their image is always blurry), they would either have to hibernate longer that bears or be able to fly, eat buds or pine needles, and roost in trees to avoid leaving clear trails in the snow. FM


----------



## Dish7

Forest Meister said:


> I have not read this entire thread lately but wouldn't one think that if a reputed large and very mobile entity actually existed there would be countless well documented clear foot prints found in the snow over a period of years and decades no matter how elusive it was? Given the wild assumption that every single one is expert at evading game camera detection (or making sure their image is always blurry), they would either have to hibernate longer that bears or be able to fly, eat buds or pine needles, and roost in trees to avoid leaving clear trails in the snow. FM


Or migrate.


----------



## Fishndude

Forest Meister said:


> I have not read this entire thread lately but wouldn't one think that if a reputed large and very mobile entity actually existed there would be countless well documented clear foot prints found in the snow over a period of years and decades no matter how elusive it was? Given the wild assumption that every single one is expert at evading game camera detection (or making sure their image is always blurry), they would either have to hibernate longer that bears or be able to fly, eat buds or pine needles, and roost in trees to avoid leaving clear trails in the snow. FM


In case you haven't been following all of the Bigfoot threads, they are 1) experts at evading game cameras, 2) naturally blurry (my favorite), 3) able to fly, 4) eat everything, but leave no trace, and 5) spend most of their adult lives living in trees (most outlandish). We are only missing the theory that they can travel between parallel universes at will, to avoid detection in "our universe." But that theory exists apart from this website. 

Some people can rationalize an unknown sound in amazing ways, right? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MEL

Expedition Bigfoot. On now and 9pm. Travel channel. Most compelling show on TV.


----------



## finlander

They left you wondering if there was to be a second season, another hotter spot.


----------

